# what oil wieght should i use on my chiped 1.8t



## MareJoe (Sep 11, 2006)

*what oil weight should i use on my chipped 1.8t*

what oil weight should i use on my chiped 1.8t i use castrol sintec on all my cars and thwe previous owner put 5w20 well thats the box he left in the car, so im assuming in but i wasnt sure if that was to thin any sugestion
its any 03 gti 1.8t stage two revo fmic exhaust and so forth the car has just hit 60k









_Modified by MareJoe at 7:54 AM 9-8-2008_


_Modified by MareJoe at 7:55 AM 9-8-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: what oil weight should i use on my chipped 1.8t (MareJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MareJoe* »_what oil weight should i use on my chiped 1.8t i use castrol sintec on all my cars and thwe previous owner put 5w20 well thats the box he left in the car, so im assuming in but i wasnt sure if that was to thin any sugestion
its any 03 gti 1.8t stage two revo fmic exhaust and so forth the car has just hit 60k









Way-way too thin.
Were I in your shoes, I'd probably go with any of the Xw-40 oils on this chart: http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## MareJoe (Sep 11, 2006)

so your saying 5w40


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (MareJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MareJoe* »_so your saying 5w40

No, I'm saying _something_W-40. Personally I'd use 0W-40.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

VW 502 00 spec calls for an HTHS viscosity of >3.5 mpa.S (~20% thicker than ILSAC GF-4)
This measurement is 50c higher than the test for the high temp number on the bottle. 
Most oils meeting this HTHS number are Xw40, however, some meet it as an Xw30. The VW spec is more important than the numbers on the bottle.


----------



## MareJoe (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome guys appreciate the technical info


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: what oil weight should i use on my chipped 1.8t (MareJoe)*

I'd definitely ditch the 5W20. 
I run 5W40 now, but a few years ago I did back to back oil analyses of Mobil 1 5W30 and 0W40 in the 1.8T I had at the time (K04, GIAC software, exhaust) and there was *virtually no difference.*
Pick something from the approved list that's posted in this forum and I really doubt you will have any oil-related issues.


----------

